# Horse and rider deliberaltly hit by car!!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what the hell is this world coming to
Horse 'deliberately' hit by vehicle - Equestrian news, equine news, horse news - Horse & Hound


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats shocking!! I will be surprised if they ever get that horse hacking out on roads again after that! Ive had people rev up and beep their car horns when Ive been out riding before but this is awful! Poor horse and rider


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

that is discusting, i hope there is no long term damage to the poor horse!


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

That is absolutely appalling. It makes me feel sick.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It is totally sickening but what is even more appalling is the fact he will probably get off with it. Probably just a fine and community service; they rarely seem to jail anyone who commits cruelty to animals...more's the pity.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm lost for words,well words i could put on here.Plain and simple EVIL is the best i can come up with.:cursing:*


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Makes me so mad! It must have been so terrifying, I can't imagine!


----------

